# I cant Get 8.5GB DVD



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 14, 2006)

I cant Get 8.5GB DVD ( Empty) in HYD 

they r Sayin...it is Banned In India...Is it..  n..whtz the price..

N also..

nero 7 Showin...4489MB...But i hv...4.7 GB...where Is My 211 MB...

tanxx

Chindi Chor..


----------



## desertwind (Feb 14, 2006)

1. 8.5 GB DVDs are damn costly. I bought 3 from chennai recently for Rs. 300 a piece.

2. The actual size of a 4.7 DVD is 4.37. 
ie 4.37 * 1024^3 bytes = 4.37 GB . 
But the media producers just calculate with 1000 instead of 1024, for advertising reasons
ie 4.37* 1024^3/1000^3 = 4.7 GB


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 14, 2006)

okie...


----------



## adi87 (Feb 18, 2006)

*8.5GB*

The answer to it-----------------------------is 8.5GB really dead????
No.
I saw it in a local shop a week back.(  me -a Nagpuri).
But It wz costly.So it isnt Banned in INDIA.
Surprized that the thng isnt available in HYD


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 18, 2006)

cant understand the need for 8.5 when u can easily have 2 discs( 4.3 ) for 20 a piece(( a frnd have just purchased 10 DVD's frm nehru place for 10rs /disc!!!!!))


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 18, 2006)

so cheap... i think that dvdzz r Chindi...


----------



## TheRAVAN (Feb 18, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> cant understand the need for 8.5 when u can easily have 2 discs( 4.3 ) for 20 a piece(( a frnd have just purchased 10 DVD's frm nehru place for 10rs /disc!!!!!))



kuch movies are so high quality that 4.7 is not enough like the DVD 9 versions of movies are each about 7-8 GB.


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 18, 2006)

but....we can Recode to DVD 4.5 GB..lol..


----------



## nil_3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Chindi_Chor said:
			
		

> but....we can Recode to DVD 4.5 GB..lol..



You can with recode but at the cost of quality.


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 19, 2006)

nil_3 said:
			
		

> Chindi_Chor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if a small amount of loss of quality will save me 280 bucks for a single disc then surely i'll do it ...


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 19, 2006)

ya.....


----------



## ishaan (Feb 20, 2006)

do 8.5 gb dvds work wid the same dvd writers? or v need some diff type of writers to support 8.5gb dvds?

and also, this mite b a lil off topic...but there are blank cds available wich are more than 700mb rite? are they as reliable? do they harm the writer in anyway?

dz ne1 no ware 2 get 8.5gb dvds or more than 700 cds in delhi?

thanks


----------



## desertwind (Feb 20, 2006)

ishaan said:
			
		

> do 8.5 gb dvds work wid the same dvd writers? or v need some diff type of writers to support 8.5gb dvds?



Your writer needs to support DL for writing 8.5 GB DVDs. Almost all new writers supports that.



			
				ishaan said:
			
		

> and also, this mite b a lil off topic...but there are blank cds available wich are more than 700mb rite? are they as reliable? do they harm the writer in anyway?



No probs still using 800 MB CDs.



			
				ishaan said:
			
		

> dz ne1 no ware 2 get 8.5gb dvds or more than 700 cds in delhi?



You will  get those at Palika Bazar or Nehru Place


----------



## mehulved (Feb 20, 2006)

Getiing a bit off topic here but desertwind can u tell me how much u got 800 mb cd's for? I searched the whole lamington road in mumbai but didn't find them.  I got them at one place near my house for Rs. 20 each but those were the last 3 he had in stock. They have been too difficult to find for me. And can you tell me which company please.


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 20, 2006)

I got Amkette 800 MB..now i wanna Write a ISO..o 799 mb...wit Nero 7..i cant write....it sayzz Space is Less..

n..Which Burnin..S/w is Best For 800 Mb cd..

tanxx..In Advance...


----------



## mehulved (Feb 20, 2006)

chindi chor yuo need to configure nero to write discs larger than 700 mb. I haven't seen nero 7 so I can't tell you the exact procedure but it can be found in advanced tab in burning options. Search around a bit. Increase the max. size from 700 to 800.
See if this helps *club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=108578
and this too *club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=108622


----------



## ishaan (Feb 21, 2006)

@desertwind...thanks for d info dude!


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 21, 2006)

tanxx for the fast reply....


----------



## desertwind (Feb 21, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Getiing a bit off topic here but desertwind can u tell me how much u got 800 mb cd's for? I searched the whole lamington road in mumbai but didn't find them.  I got them at one place near my house for Rs. 20 each but those were the last 3 he had in stock. They have been too difficult to find for me. And can you tell me which company please.



I bought it for Rs. 12 a piece. AMKETTE.

I'm not sure where to get this rom in mumbai. Me too had a lot of searching before getting this one.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow I guess I need to find out a place to get them, aren't easily available here. Thanks riyaz.


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 28, 2006)

tanxx.all....


----------



## The Incredible (Mar 5, 2006)

hi!

can u ppl tel d approx prices of d following alongwith d name of a company

blank cd - 800mb

rewritable cd - 800mb

rewritable cd - 700mb


blank dvd - 4+ GB 

rewritable dvd - 4+ GB

blank dvd - 8+ GB

rewritable dvd - 8+ GB


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 5, 2006)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> rewritable dvd - 8+ GB



There is no such thing as a dual layer rewritable DVD.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 5, 2006)

i found 8.5GB dvds in chennai, poor guy had only originals....he had moserbaer costing 400 bucks apiece...said they were kinda rare


----------



## desertwind (Mar 5, 2006)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as a dual layer rewritable DVD.



Says who ? I own one myself.


----------



## thadhanihemant (Mar 5, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> dIgItaL_BrAt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




exactly i owe 1 too............


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you give me some more details about the disc,cuz according to this post,they are'nt supposed to come out until 2008.


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 6, 2006)

till 2008 My Gosh....
i will leave India..2day..lol..

any 1 temme which Company DVD is Best...( blanck)


----------



## ishaan (Mar 6, 2006)

i think moserbaers r good

moserbaer is good for both blank cds and dvds


----------



## desertwind (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, I've an Imation DL DVD+RW with me. Got from KSA.


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 11, 2006)

I GOT...sONY dvd....FOR 15 /- iN hYD...

BUT MAX.SPEED IS 4 x..

IS ANY COPMANY dvD ..WIT 12 X SPEED..

TANXX

CHINDI cHOR..


----------



## desertwind (Mar 11, 2006)

i bought NavTech (12/-), which can burn in 8x max


----------



## The Incredible (Mar 12, 2006)

allrite guys.

atleast gimme d prices of CDs only of moserbaer if knowing cos i think dat in my city, they send me those disks at higher price than there actual price.


----------



## janitha (Mar 12, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> i bought NavTech (12/-), which can burn in 8x max



I bought a 10 pack of  16X Edgetec DVD for Rs.140/-. On the sticker it was written "Mfd by MBI". I was doubtful and checked with Nero. It is actually made by Moser Bauer and the maximum speed is 15.96!
And no write/read problem.

See, now even a good blank DVD costs less than a floppy!

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

@ The Incredible

Okay i know about the cost some moser baer optical disks  I will tell that
Blank cd-700mb  around 10 Rs
rewritable cd - 700mb around 40 Rs


----------



## ishaan (Mar 12, 2006)

anybody knows where to get good blank dvds for a good price in delhi?

my guy in nehru place charges me rs.30 for moserbaer ones and after seeing wat u guys rote now i kno hes been over pricing me


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

I get moser baer blank DVDs for 20 Rs you better check somewhere else to buy blank DVDs


----------



## The Incredible (Mar 12, 2006)

perhaps there is a difference in the writin' speed of dvd owned by kato and that of ishaan.


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

What is the writing speed of ur DVD ishaan


----------



## ishaan (Mar 12, 2006)

4x


----------



## kato (Mar 12, 2006)

me too i guess I get on subsdised rates bcoz the guy is my friend


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 14, 2006)

8.5 GB DVD are dual layer DVDs. They are damn costly. Why don;t you write in two DVD's. quality will not suffer.


----------



## theraven (Mar 14, 2006)

its not abt that
soemtimes there are movie dvds which are on dl dvd's ( infact most come with that )
backin them up can be a pain


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 14, 2006)

but last December....Digit Provided..Us..8.5 Gb dvd..

i wanna Knw...frm where they got...

desperately waitin..for reply........


----------



## janitha (Mar 14, 2006)

Chindi_Chor said:
			
		

> but last December....Digit Provided..Us..8.5 Gb dvd..
> 
> i wanna Knw...frm where they got...
> 
> desperately waitin..for reply........


But they are not made using writers. They are manufactured in bulk using different technology.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 14, 2006)

yes...i too want in Bulk..

where i can get..

any Admini here...to reply......


----------



## janitha (Mar 14, 2006)

Chindi_Chor said:
			
		

> yes...i too want in Bulk..
> 
> where i can get..
> 
> any Admini here...to reply......



Those are replicated in bulk, ie with data.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 15, 2006)

> Those are replicated in bulk, ie with data.
> 
> V.Prem Kumar



ok.. but still there has to be the source for the media... that... 8.5GB DVD... so good question... really where did they get them, as the price has to be under Rs. 66 as the subscribers get digit in that price... so company wont give any thing that will cost them over Rs. 40 /- so they did get the Disk under Rs. 40 /- so where did the get those??

no matter if we need to go for bulk buying...


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 15, 2006)

can Digit provide blanck DVdzz..For uS....


----------



## janitha (Mar 15, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> > Those are replicated in bulk, ie with data.
> >
> > V.Prem Kumar
> 
> ...



As I had mentioned earlier, the technology for production of both are entirely different and not compatible with each other. In case of the bulk produced ones, it is something like stamping or pressing to produce the pits, while in case of writable ones, it is the changes made to the dye layer by the laser which matters. I think the following link may give you at least some idea. (I could'nt find a better site)
*www.cddvdking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=1

regards,

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## codeash (Mar 16, 2006)

* Any idea where I can get 100min CD and DVD at cheap rates in Bangalore??? *


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 16, 2006)

i think...it wil come in 2008....


----------



## thrash_metal (Mar 16, 2006)

A Friend bought some unbranded DVD9 .. for 250/- ..... dunno their quality !


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 18, 2006)

for 250 /- lol..

for 12 DVD 9 is 3K

DVD writer Aajata ....lol..


----------

